# Could I get an ID please?



## piesforyou (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been starting to follow the method of controlled imbalances recently. It got rid of my BBA but now I have this greenish algae on older glossostigma growth. It's hard to make out exactly what it looks like, I think it's some sort of thread algae but not sure.



http://imgur.com/TuljP


You can't see it on those photos because I hoovered around the plants, but it has also formed a very thin layer on the surface of the sand which sort of binds it together, so that the sand hoovers up in clumps.

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## piesforyou (Oct 22, 2011)

I've decreased the light level and period of lighting, it seems to have stopped it spreading to newer gloss growth. Also introduced an otto and a shrimp so hopefully they'll clear it up.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

To help with your algae problem, we are going to need more information on your tank. Tank size? Lighting? Type? Duration? Substrate? Fertilizers? Source of Fertilizers? CO2? Diffusion Method? Circulation? All of these things are interconnected and related to the overall health (or sickness) of a tank. 

Personally, green thread algae is a sign of ammonia (according to the MCI)... Therefore, you have new tank syndrome, or are using bad fertilizers with Ammonia in it (like contaminated KNO3, most likely). But more information is needed.


----------



## piesforyou (Oct 22, 2011)

Well if you think it's green thread algae then that's a start - I was just stumped as to which type of algae it actually is. I was thinking "fuzz" or a type of thread.

The tank is like so:

25 litres
20w CFL 6500k bulb
Was 10 hours, now 9 hours duration split into 4 and 5 hours
Coarse sand with nutrient rich sublayer
I had found the level of KNO3 dosing using MCI and was just starting on finding the PO4 dosing level, which I have now done. Dosing via a DIY solution (seperate KNO3 and PO4 solutions).
The dry chemicals are from a specialist aquarium supplier so I doubt ammonia contamination but maybe possible
Pressurised CO2, probably at about the limit.
Circulation is very good.
Filtration is extremely good for such a small tank.

If there is a source of ammonia it is probably from decomposing vals which suffered from an Excel overdose a couple of weeks ago. I tried to remove as much of the dead material as I could but with hindsight I should have removed them completely.


----------

